# LJ does acupuncture



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

This was her second visit. She showed improvement immediately and was able to hold the improvements all week. 

There was another dog in the waiting room today, but LJ completely ignored her - and her barking. I'm so proud!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I tried to get a shot of Max once with the needles in his head that look like antennae, but they didn't show up very well!

Great that LJ is doing so well with the acupuncture. After Max gets needled, he barks extra at all the dogs in the waiting room, which makes no sense to me. But Max often confounds all my sensibilities!

Good job LJ, you're a grand old girl!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

What wrong with LJ

what a good girl!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I really tried to get a picture of the antennae. That was my goal this morning.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcWhat wrong with LJ


She's old. That kinda sums it up.

Spondylosis. Arthritic hips, knees, etc. Her hind end is really weak.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: LJsMomI really tried to get a picture of the antennae. That was my goal this morning.


LOL, antennae. Great that the acupuncture is helping her.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm so glad this is helping her! Are you getting it done locally? Morgan's a few years out from needing help but I think it's a good to know thing.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

We had gone locally with a holistic vet that also did chiro and acupuncture. However, she ticked me off. So...mucho bucks later...

We go to Integrated Animal Health in Bolton, Mass. Its a drive. But I'm very happy with the two vets there. The first appointment I made was for chiropractic, but after assessing her, Dr. Caviness determined that she was too sensitive in the lumbar region to do it. We're doing a trial of the acupuncture. Its $73 a visit. I think he teaches chiro at Tufts.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Joanne, antennae LOL!







My hope is that the treatments make a difference for her. Does she snooze through the treatments? I LOVE seeing her pictures! my gosh, LJ







just gets more and more beautiful!! Sending good vibes that the acupuncture makes a real difference for LadyJane!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

She is looking more grand as she ages, isn't she?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Fabulous!!!!!!!! Hope it works wonders for her!! Has done so with Gracie (granted she young....me not so much, neither acupuncture nor young







).

Here's a picture of Gracie with her needles.....










Keep up the great work LJ....keep the updates coming


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Heehee, look at Gracie smilin' through her acupuncture treatment! Happy girlie!!

LJ really looks incredible, Joanne! I love seeing her. She is one of the most beautiful GSDs ever. She has a graceful, strong look to her, regal but somehow cuddly.looking with her generous-looking coat. Sighhh... a beauuuuuutiful girl is LJ!

Tons of good thoughts and prayers going out for LadyJane to respond well to her treatments and to feel and move better. We LOVE you, sweet LJ!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I am happy to report that LJ RAN after Steel last night. Her run turned into a bunny hop, but still - she hasn't done that in a really long time. Of course I started to worry about her heart, but figured it would be a great way to go - doing something she loved! No ill effects though.

We're off to our 4th acupuncture appointment today. I'm hoping that after today, we can space them out to every other week.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Look our for speedy LJ! Time to get her a collar with racing stripes, Joanne!









This is GREAT news!





















She must be beginning to feel much better. I am sure after this or a few more treatments, you can begin to space them out a bit more.







YAY for acupuncture, SUPER-YAY for LJ chasing Steel!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Yay for LJ! Joanne, I have a friend who was a canine officer. When her dog was nearing 12 he could no longer get up by himself. She started the acupuncture and the effect was immediate and long lasting. I use the same acupuncture vet and she said she'd never seen acupuncture have such an amazing effect on a dog that age. The acupuncture kept him going for another two and a half years. He was even able to do some light tracking, which made him VERY happy. Well, very light tracking. She would hide things in the back yard for him to find - but he was serious about doing his "job" and always found the stuff!

My nearly 18 year old sheltie mix is going through treatments now. I have seen a moderate difference - some days fantastic, others days not so good. But at her age, I wasn't expecting a miracle...


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LJsMomI am happy to report that LJ RAN after Steel last night. Her run turned into a bunny hop, but still - she hasn't done that in a really long time. Of course I started to worry about her heart, but figured it would be a great way to go - doing something she loved! No ill effects though.
> 
> We're off to our 4th acupuncture appointment today. I'm hoping that after today, we can space them out to every other week.


WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!







I've been off line for a few days and am so very, very glad to find this news. Gracie went weekly for 4-5 weeks, then every other week for just a few. She's up to every 6 weeks now and she'll be going a year in November. So glad!!!!!!!!!!! to hear she was running (we have the run to hop here too).


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Tracking, huh? I will have to look into that.

We're still doing the every week thing. He said LJ is way ahead of schedule and he doesn't want to risk setting her back. 

The traffic coming home was awful.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Better than the traffic going there being awful?!???

So glad for the great news. I really need to find a way to get Max back to that one vet, but she has to realize that he can't do her herbs. 

You go LJ, good girl


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTBetter than the traffic going there being awful?!???


So true!! On the way back I stopped at a nice upscale pet food store. I got a bag of Orijen adult for Steel and some frozen salmon for LJ. By then it was really rush hour. I stopped at the outlets since it was cool enough to leave LJ in the car for 15 minutes. I had bought a Fossil watch at a resale shop last week and it needed a battery. There was no charge for the battery because they said the watch was only 6 months old. Woo hoo - I got a cool watch for $8!!



> Originally Posted By: LisaTSo glad for the great news. I really need to find a way to get Max back to that one vet, but she has to realize that he can't do her herbs.


It's so frustrating when they push something that you know isn't right for your dog.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That's great news! Go LJ!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Cool watch for $8? It's fun getting new stuff, particularly when it's a great deal.

I think I need an acupuncturist around here that is more like yours. I did like that adequan in the acupuncture point though.....it sure helped Max.


----------

